# 6 month GSD jumping and biting



## akparker

I've read a few other posts on here that are similar to my situation but I'm gonna explain it anyway to get ideas and opinions. My 6 month old GSD jumps and bites at me, my wife, and kids. She is not aggressive about it but very persistent and not very willing to stop. Usually all you have to do is walk through the house and she will run and jump at you. We tell her off and that is usually when she does it again and bites at your arm. She doesn't bite hard enough to draw blood but you can feel the pressure. Honestly she looks like she is playing in her mind but it is not really a way I want her to play since my kids are 5 and 10. She also will start biting at my pant legs as soon as I put my shoes on. When she really gets excited and jumping and biting at us it is usually at our faces if they are near her level. I've tried the spray bottle thing but she didn't give a crap that we used it. I've tried to give her a toy or something else to chew on instead of us but she will drop it and come back after us.


----------



## catz

What kind of physical and mental stimulation is your pup getting? 
Honestly, it sounds like you've got a very normal landshark GSD and it is all play. Have you read the Bite Inhibition thread? It has lots of good tips and advice for dealing with your puppy through this stage of development. 
I would continue to shove a toy into your pups mouth when she comes at you, its not an instant fix but it does work as long as you are consistant. 
Puppy biting is annoying and painful but it does end. Its just a stage so dont be worried.


----------



## akparker

I hate to throw my wife and kids under the bus but I'm not really sure how much they interact with her while I'm gone. I'm gone 12+ hours a day during the week and try to take her for a walk when I get home but it doesn't always happen. Which is bad on my part as the owner. She is a lot better on the weekends when we are all here during the day. I know it sounds like I'm just answering my own questions but my main concern is the 5yr old that her face is about level to the dogs. I can turn my back on the dog when she jumps up on me like I've read a few times to do but the 5yr old can't. I hope you all understand.


----------



## catz

My advice would be to have a family meeting and talk about increasing your pups exercises. It is vital that your wife gets your pup out and about NOW, not only to burn of energy but to socialise your pup to different sights, sounds, people, experiences etc. Without this your puppy will become fearful or aggressive and then you have a whole other problem on your hands. Get your pup into some training classes, they are important. 
GSD's cant lounge around the house all day, they are working dogs with strong instincts and need stimulation daily to be stable pets. 
As for the biting; I would have the puppy drag a light leash around so you you can grab it and redirect before your pup nips your little girl. You need to supervise their interactions constantly as your daughter is to young to protect herself. Teach your pup the appropriate way of playing and to sit when your daughter asks.


----------



## AthenaClimbs

Sounds like a classic case of your pup not getting enough physical/mental exercise. Our pup acted the same way when she was "out sick" for a week and had to be house-bound. She went bezerk. Then once we got her to her normal routine she calmed down. Does she get any off leash play during the day and long walks? That helps a lot. Also short training sessions through out the day. I would check with your fam to make sure they're keeping up with this. If it persists, it won't get any easier once she gets older.


----------



## akparker

thank you for the comments. I will talk to the family and I'm sure there is more I can do with her too.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

OP, our dog was put into rescue at a year old because "she jumps alot". Sadly, too many GSD's end up in this situation. 

We involved my youngest child in the obedience classes as the handler. My daughter could burn energy off Scarlett better than anyone and didn't take any nonsense from the dog. 

By all means, get them involved with the process. Your family will have a better pet for all your efforts and your dog will be happier too.

Good luck. You will get lots of support and advice here.

BTW, your dog is gorgeous!!


----------



## WendyDsMom

My son and daughter ( at the time 12 and 6) went to a PetSmart basic obedience class with Kayla - and they took turns (the instructor was very happy to help) with the lessons in order to teach them how to work with Kayla.

Kayla was already fully trained, but the kids really enjoyed the training and 8 years later - are awesome with our rambunctious puppy Wendy. It gave them a sense of control and entitlement. They handled all dogs with authority and learned good manners around our dogs and other dogs as well.

And they practiced every day with Kayla for 30 minutes each - it rapidly became a competition on who did it better. Kayla loved the attention and was napping by the time I was ready to work with her.

Sometimes, hearing the corrections over what they are doing wrong is best when it doesn't come from you.....


----------



## N Smith

akparker said:


> I've read a few other posts on here that are similar to my situation but I'm gonna explain it anyway to get ideas and opinions. My 6 month old GSD jumps and bites at me, my wife, and kids. She is not aggressive about it but very persistent and not very willing to stop. Usually all you have to do is walk through the house and she will run and jump at you. We tell her off and that is usually when she does it again and bites at your arm. She doesn't bite hard enough to draw blood but you can feel the pressure. Honestly she looks like she is playing in her mind but it is not really a way I want her to play since my kids are 5 and 10. She also will start biting at my pant legs as soon as I put my shoes on. When she really gets excited and jumping and biting at us it is usually at our faces if they are near her level. I've tried the spray bottle thing but she didn't give a crap that we used it. I've tried to give her a toy or something else to chew on instead of us but she will drop it and come back after us.


 
Definitely, as others have said, this girl needs to burn her energy or this is going to go downhill FAST.

Secondly, this dog does not know what "off" means, although now it may have been marked to mean "please jump up and bite me repeatedly". How much obedience training has this pup received? Are you familiar with marker training?

Do you have a trainer in your area that is recommended or you can trust to deliver the training you need in a way that will help your dog? (ie reward based with corrections applied later, once your dog actually knows the behavior)


----------



## akparker

she has been to basic puppy class and I'm about to put her in the next class. I'm not really familiar with marker training.


----------



## akparker

I have taught her "off" she just doesn't always respond to it when she gets real excited. I guess I just need to keep working on it.


----------



## catz

Heres a link for marker training
Leerburg | The Power of Training Dogs with Markers

Marker training tells the dog exactly when it has done something right so there is very little confusion. Hope this helps


----------



## akparker

I will look at it.....Thank You.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

By 6 months old she should be past most of the biting and mouthiness. Actually, you want to have made a lot of progress on that by 4 months old or so, before they start teething and develop a more powerful jaw. How much work did you do on bite inhibition up to now?


----------



## doggiedad

you and your wife start training your dog
diligently.


----------



## akparker

she bites at us a lot but doesn't really put much pressure behind it, but i don't want her biting us at all. Her bite inhibition has always been a struggle. She was pulled from the litter at 6 weeks. I didn't know it and my wife didn't add up the birth date till i took her to the vet the first time. She was a birthday gift to me so i didn't go to get the dog. I just came home one night and my wife gave her to me. I've read that if they are pulled too early they don't really learn the inhibition as well.


----------



## doggiedad

you have to train them whether they're pulled
early or not.



akparker said:


> she bites at us a lot but doesn't really put much pressure behind it, but i don't want her biting us at all. Her bite inhibition has always been a struggle. She was pulled from the litter at 6 weeks. I didn't know it and my wife didn't add up the birth date till i took her to the vet the first time. She was a birthday gift to me so i didn't go to get the dog. I just came home one night and my wife gave her to me.
> 
> >>>>>>I've read that if they are pulled too early they don't really learn the inhibition as well.<<<<<


----------



## akparker

I know, I was just saying I was wondering if that is why it has been more difficult.


----------



## chelle

akparker said:


> I know, I was just saying I was wondering if that is why it has been more difficult.


Certainly could be. They learn that from mom and littermates. I'm a fan of a nice, soft bite, which goes against many opinions. When my dogs mouth me, or take a treat from my hand, or when I'm checking out their teeth/gums, etc, I do not want to feel teeth. I want that to be the most gentle thing in the world. Sure, when we play tug, that's different. In my novice mind, there is a time for teeth,,, and a time for no teeth. 

There's a nearly identical post here made by Athena.. shoot, can't remember the rest of her username.. but almost same issue. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

akparker said:


> I know, I was just saying I was wondering if that is why it has been more difficult.


It's really just over excited PLAY behavior.

PLAY

It's not appropriate and we don't want it. But it's JUST PLAY.

So WE need to learn how to manage the situation better. And WE need to teach our pups their manners. And WE need to teach a new and better way to play and a new and better way to GREET us.

It's coming from a happy, joyful and LOVING place in our pups. And they are 'dogs' so deal with it like a dog and that's jumping up and that's using their mouths! So we need to manage this cause we want the happy, the love and joy. We just don't want the pain!

Your dog needs way more exercise. Off leash for an hour or so a day or a couple hours every other week.

Your dog needs a 'new' way to greet you (learn to sit and only gets attention while sitting? YOur back if jumping???). Your dog needs a new way to 'play' with you (learn to go and get a toy?).

Dog classes, plus EXERCISE will make a huge difference. Plus you teaching your pup the 'new' way to greet and 'new' way to play.


----------



## akparker

I'm glad you said that Maggie. I actually have been trying recently to start having her sit before I greet her and having her sit before guests greet her.


----------

